# Floundering Lights



## bpsealy (Jun 24, 2012)

I am looking for a light/lights for floundering. For those of you who do not know what floundering is I will go in to some details. First off obviously a flounder is a fish who lives on the sea bottom. Where I live you can walk in the shallows (1-3 ft) at night and harvest the delicious fish. For ages we have used the butane lanterns. They are good, but kind of dangerous, hot, expensive etc... Also we like to use a boat in the shallows, but in most cases we need a small generator to power the halogen work lights we use. 

I want some lights that are really bright, low power, and penetrate the water well. I would like to power them with simple a 12V deep cycle marine battery to avoid hauling around a generator. I would like to find some LEDs, but i dont know if they will illuminate the sea floor as much as a yellow tinted light. I dont want the surface of the water to reflect the light and make it difficult to see the fish on the bottom. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## mrradlos (Jun 25, 2012)

Never heard of flounder-lights before I saw this.


----------



## bpsealy (Jun 25, 2012)

mrradlos said:


> Never heard of flounder-lights before I saw this.



Have you ever heard of a jubilee? It is a phenomenon where conditions are just right and the oxygen level in the water becomes low and some of the sea creatures (flounder, shrimp, crabs, eels, etc) come close to shore for easy catching! It is awesome! It only happens in two places in the world. The eastern shore of mobile bay in Alabama and somewhere in Japan.


----------



## bpsealy (Jun 25, 2012)

mrradlos said:


> Never heard of flounder-lights before I saw this.



Didn't see the link at first. And wow those are awesome! Thanks!


----------



## mrradlos (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, I never seen any sea creaters climbing up the mountain while mountainbikinng at night, I think the sea is to far away here in switzerland ... or I might just nead a stronger light.:huh:


----------



## bpsealy (Jun 26, 2012)

mrradlos said:


> Well, I never seen any sea creaters climbing up the mountain while mountainbikinng at night, I think the sea is to far away here in switzerland ... or I might just nead a stronger light.:huh:



You might need a little more throw...


----------



## Lon (Jun 26, 2012)

You could go to ebay and buy some LED offroad lights that run on 12vdc. Really bright and low power dont go hand in hand so much, but guys use them for bowfishing.
I built my own with much higher power LEDs, they work great.


----------



## Norm (Jun 27, 2012)

bpsealy said:


> I dont want the surface of the water to reflect the light and make it difficult to see the fish on the bottom. Any advice is appreciated!



You need to get the light under then surface of the water to avoid reflections.

Norm


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jun 28, 2012)

When I saw the thread title, I pictured some old, dying lights flopping around near death's door!


----------



## chainrash (Jul 3, 2012)

OK, so I was curious and did a Google search and found this site http://floundergigginglight.com/. Is this what you are talking about? Looks pretty interesting, hope this helps.


----------

